# A.W.E. Tuning 2.7T Downpipe Update



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2008)

Our 2.7T Downpipes with Test Pipes are In Stock and Ready to Ship today!
These downpipes are a must for 2.7T enthusiasts looking to *maximize engine performance*. They will allow your car to really breathe and perform how it should!
This direct fit replacement for the stock downpipes consists of 2.5" diameter (63.5mm) T304 stainless steel downpipes (they taper from 3" to a real 2.5"), CNC cut flanges and brackets, and Aeroquip flex joints. All welds are TIG welded and finished (all of the internal welds are smooth, where it matters most) and the all the bends are mandrel. 
The Entire Downpipe Kit: 
















Smooth Transitions









*Proven Results:*








Graph of measured differences between baseline and test in dyno sheet of AWE Tuning 2.7T downpipes vs. Stock. AWE Tuning 2.7T downpipes produced a peak increase of 11.7 ftlbs at 3750 rpms and an increase of 8.3 hp at 5500 rpms to the wheels vs. the stock downpipes. *Notice, however, that at ~3000 rpms, AWE Tuning downpipes produced a 17 ftlbs increase, and at 6250 rpms a 24 hp increase. That's ~15 ftlbs and 31hp gains at the crank!*









*If you would like to learn more about our 2.7T Downpipes, please call or email us.*
[email protected] or 1-888-565-2257
You can also go directly to our website. Here is a link:
http://www.awe-tuning.com/page..._DPa6
If you have any questions you would like to ask, please feel free. I will do my best to answer them.


----------

